# Select Query auf Substring



## xip (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

angenommen ich habe folgende Datenbank:

SPALTE(Varchar)
------------------
halloduda$....
halloduda$.......11111
halloduda$.-.-.-.-..-
halloduda$....-.-.-..-
testtest$........
testtest$lklklklklk
testtest$oooooo
testtest$1234

Wie kriege ich raus welche mit dem gleichen substring es gibt die mit einem $ enden?

als antwort möchte ich dann:

halloduda
testtest

Also quasie:

select district spalte from tabelle where spalte (betrachte nur bis zum $) ;

Habt ihr da eine Idee?

Danke euch.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Feb 2010)

na SQL in deinem Datenbankdialekt lernen,
substring, indexof usw. sofern vorhanden

um dann nach mindestens 2 gleichen zu suchen z.B. group by .. having count(*) > 1


----------



## xip (10. Feb 2010)

dank dir,

hab mal nach substring in dem Manual gesucht und konnte folgendes draus machen:

select distinct substring(spalte,1, instr(substring(spalte,1,30),'$')) from tabelle:

Damit klappts!


----------

